# Driftwood for mounts?



## Lucky (Nov 19, 2002)

Just had a weeks vacation and picked up some nice drift wood any taxidermists interested in buying some?

Lucky


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Call some.


----------

